# Orlando International Airport Sunrail/Light Rail/FEC Station



## Scott Orlando (Jan 9, 2013)

I found this the other day...the master plan for the new south terminal of the Orlando International Airport. Very interesting. It shows a station for Sunrail commuter rail, Light Rail (never heard of for the airport) and the shuttle train to the existing north terminal. There must be a tweaking in the works to include the FEC All Aboard Florida express train to Cocoa, West Palm Beach, Ft. Lauderdale and Miami. Despite the fact the governor cancelled HSR to Tampa, the idea never seems to die. And there is the proposed Maglev train from Medical City-airport-convention center. It would be nice to see all modes of transport come together like the Miami Central Station at the Miami International Airport.

Here is the link that shows the station...

http://www.orlandoairports.net/planning/tiger4/docs/Phase_2_Renderings.pdf

and the entire web site with the MCO master plan...

http://www.orlandoairports.net/planning/tiger4/index.htm


----------



## Caesar La Rock (Jan 10, 2013)

I like these renderings. I personally would like to actually see them happen face to face and be able to ride over there too.


----------

